# Fire Pit Table



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

This is a table I built because I had a firepit/grill that I didnt have enough room for on the patio. So I got to thinking I could recess it into a table. Well here is the end result. I have since added ceramic spacers that I got from Big Green Egg to buffer the heat from the wood. There is a picture of the first dinner we cooked on it. The other cool part is when your sitting at your seat you can cook your own food just like sitting around a campfire.Thats what the kids love the most.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What a neat idea!! Seems like it would be a lot of fun sitting out there cooking your dinner as you inbibe in __________________(you fill in the blank).

Are the spacers protecting the wood? 

G


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes the ceramic spacers do not heat very easily so it provides sort of a barrier between the metal and the wood


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Great idea! Do you legs get toasty under there?


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> Great idea! Do you legs get toasty under there?


yea that was unexpected but greatly appreciated


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

That's really cool. I'd have a skirt under there, though, so in the summer time when you are grilling and guests have shorts on that they don't burn their kneecaps. :yes:

What a coincidence, I'm grilling kabobs today, too. :laughing:


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That's great! I used to live in Japan and there were yakiniku restaurants that served raw meat to a table made in a fashion along these lines. I _really_ miss that. 

I may just have to bump a few projects down the list to make room for something like this. Thanks for sharing.

Rob


----------



## aaronwilliams123456 (Oct 4, 2009)

That is a fabulous idea. I like the cooking your food in front of you idea. Great stuff.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Great Idea But..a Question..*

Why didn't use pressure treated lumber throught?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Why not approach Weber and get a small licence fee for each one sold.
johnep


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's really cool and I would love to sit there and eat some grilled food...until I saw your quote on the bottom. What ARE you cooking there anyways?


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

John in Tennessee said:


> Why didn't use pressure treated lumber throught?


They were scraps I had sitting in my garage and I got bored and wanted to make something. So I grabbed what I had and went to town on it. I have since put a water sealer on it. It is under a covered patio so it doesnt get wet. Its ok, if it breaks down, I will spend another $20 to build a new one.

Weber would laugh at me on this concept. But it would be a nice chunk of change huh.

Just close your eyes and eat it. It could be the best thing you have ever tasted.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd definitely get my legs burnt on that thing... Other than that it looks like a great idea and well done.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's the whole point Frank. He's trying to get your legs burnt! Just close your eyes and eat it. Sheesh.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

ACP said:


> That's the whole point Frank. He's trying to get your legs burnt! Just close your eyes and eat it. Sheesh.


 Haha. Not burnt. I like my meat medium rare. But believe it or not, it really doesnt get really hot underneath the table.It is actually quite comfortable if its chilly outside.This was last nights dinner.


----------

